# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Semundjet seksualisht te transmetueshme (SST)

## Bekim Ismaili

Mohim mjekësor

Në asnjë mënyrë kjo faqe nuk duhet të konsiderohet si medium ku ofrohen këshillat mjekësore!

Përmbajtja në këtë faqe është e paraqitur në formë të përmbledhur e të përgjithshme dhe dedikohet VETËM për qëllime informative. Asnjëherë mos e nënvlerësoni këshillën mjekësore ose mos u vononi në kërkimin e kësaj këshille nëse për ndonjë arsye keni lexuar diçka në këtë faqe!

==============================================Hepa  titi

Hepatiti bën pjesë në grupin e sëmundjeve virale që dëmtojnë mëlcinë. Llojet më të shpeshta të hepatitit janë hepatiti A, hepatiti B, dhe hepatiti C.

Gjithashtu ato dallojnë për nga mënyra e bartjes, intensitetit dhe pasojat që i shkaktojnë, të gjitha llojet e hepatiteve janë të rënda. Në veçanti, hepatiti B dhe C gjithashtu mund të kenë pasoja afatgjata duke përfshirë dëmtimin e përhershëm të mëlcisë, kancerin e saj dhe vdekjen.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

Hepatiti A

Simptomat e hepatitit A përfshijnë dhembjet e barkut, ethet, lodhjen ose molisjen, humbjen e apetitit, ndjenjën e vjelljes (nauzeja), zverdhjen dhe urinën e errët. Këto simptoma mund të zgjasin deri në pesë javë, gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe humben aftësitë për punë ose kryerje të detyrave të përditshme.

Hepatiti A nuk ka shërim, gjithashtu regjimi i shtratit dhe dietat, mund ti lehtësojnë disa prej simptomave. Efektet afatgjata mund të zgjasin prej gjashtë muaj deri në një vit. Hepatiti A shumë rrallë e shkakton vdekjen, por 20% të rasteve të hepatitit A kërkohen të hospitalizohen. 

Duke gëlltitur feces, qoftë edhe në sasi mikroskopike. Infeksioni ndodh më së shpeshti gjatë kontakteve seksuale ose gjatë udhëtimit në vendet ku hepatiti A është sëmundje endemike.

Në marrëdhëniet seksuale mes meshkujve, hepatiti A mund të shpërndahet përmes kontaktit direkt oral-anal ose kontaktit me gishtërinj, lodra seksi ose kondomave që kanë qenë brenda ose afër anusit të partnerit të infektuar. 

Shkalla e rritur e infektimit me hepatit A në mesin e gejëve dhe të biseksualëve është raportuar në shumë qytete të mëdha dhe nga shumë mjekë me numër të madh të pacientëve gejë dhe biseksualë.

Sikurse edhe te të gjitha sëmundjet tjera venerike, sa më të madh që një person e ka numrin e partnerëve seksual aq më të madh e ka edhe rrezikun për infektim me hepatitin A.

Mënyra më e mirë për tu mbrojtur nga hepatiti A është vaksinimi. Mënyrë tjetër për tu mbrojtur është shmangia e anilingusit (lëpirjes së anusit) dhe të kontakteve tjera orale dhe anale. Përderisa përdorimi i kondomit është qenësor në parandalimin e përhapjes së virusit HIV, hepatitit B dhe të sëmundjeve tjera venerike, kondomi nuk e parandalon shpërndarjen e hepatitit A.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

Hepatiti

Hepatiti bën pjesë në grupin e sëmundjeve virale që dëmtojnë mëlqinë. Llojet më të shpeshta të hepatitit janë hepatiti A, hepatiti B, dhe hepatiti C.

Gjithashtu ato dallojnë për nga mënyra e bartjes, intensitetit dhe pasojat që i shkaktojnë, të gjitha llojet e hepatiteve janë të rënda. Në veçanti, hepatiti B dhe C gjithashtu mund të kenë pasoja afatgjata duke përfshirë dëmtimin e përhershëm të mëlqisë, kancerin e saj dhe vdekjen.

Hepatiti A

Simptomat e hepatitit A përfshijnë dhembjet e barkut, ethet, lodhjen ose molisjen, humbjen e apetitit, ndjenjën e vjelljes (nauzeja), zverdhjen dhe urinën e errët. Këto simptoma mund të zgjasin deri në pesë javë, gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe humben aftësitë për punë ose kryerje të detyrave të përditshme.

Hepatiti A nuk ka shërim, gjithashtu regjimi i shtratit dhe dietat, mund ti lehtësojnë disa prej simptomave. Efektet afatgjata mund të zgjasin prej gjashtë muaj deri në një vit. Hepatiti A shumë rrallë e shkakton vdekjen, por 20% të rasteve të hepatitit A kërkohen të hospitalizohen. 

Duke gëlltitur feces, qoftë edhe në sasi mikroskopike. Infeksioni ndodh më së shpeshti gjatë kontakteve seksuale ose gjatë udhëtimit në vendet ku hepatiti A është sëmundje endemike.

Në marrëdhëniet seksuale mes meshkujve, hepatiti A mund të shpërndahet përmes kontaktit direkt oral-anal ose kontaktit me gishtërinj, lodra seksi ose kondomave që kanë qenë brenda ose afër anusit të partnerit të infektuar. 

Shkalla e rritur e infektimit me hepatit A në mesin e gejëve dhe të biseksualëve është raportuar në shumë qytete të mëdha dhe nga shumë mjekë me numër të madh të pacientëve gejë dhe biseksualë.

Sikurse edhe te të gjitha sëmundjet tjera venerike, sa më të madh që një person e ka numrin e partnerëve seksual aq më të madh e ka edhe rrezikun për infektim me hepatitin A.

Mënyra më e mirë për tu mbrojtur nga hepatiti A është vaksinimi. Mënyrë tjetër për tu mbrojtur është shmangia e anilingusit (lëpirjes së anusit) dhe të kontakteve tjera orale dhe anale. Përderisa përdorimi i kondomit është qenësor në parandalimin e përhapjes së virusit HIV, hepatitit B dhe të sëmundjeve tjera venerike, kondomi nuk e parandalon shpërndarjen e hepatitit A.

Hepatiti B

Simptomat e hepatitit B përfshijnë dhembjet e barkut, ethet, lodhjen ose molisjen, humbjen e apetitit, ndjenjën për të vjellur (nauzeja), zverdhjen dhe urinën e errët. Simptomat akute mund të zgjasin disa muaj, gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe humben aftësitë për punë ose kryerje të detyrave të përditshme. 

Hepatiti B nuk ka shërim, gjithashtu regjimi i shtratit dhe dietat mund ti lehtësojnë disa prej simptomave. Efektet afatgjata mund të zgjasin prej gjashtë muaj deri në një vit, gjatë kësaj periudhe nuk duhet të konsumohen pijet alkoolike.

10% të rasteve të hepatitit B mund të shndërrohen në sëmundje kronike. Personi me hepatitin B mund të jetë bartës duke infektuar të tjerët edhe kur nuk ka simptoma.

Hepatiti B kronik mundet gjithashtu të shkaktojë dëmtimin e përhershëm të mëlqisë, kancerin e mëlqisë dhe vdekjen.

Hepatiti B bartet përmes lëngjeve trupore siç janë gjaku,sperma, pështyma dhe sekretet vaginale. Virusi i Hepatitit B është 100 herë më i koncentruar në gjak sesa virusi HIV, që e bën atë shumë më të lehtë të përhapet.

Hepatiti B mund të shpërndahet përmes seksit anal ose oral, përdorimit të gjilpërave të përbashkëta ose përmes veglave të pasterilizuara për tatuazha dhe shpimeve për vendosjen e vathëve. 

Shkalla e rritur e infektimit me hepatitin B në mesin e gejëve dhe biseksualëve është raportuar në shumë qytete të mëdha dhe nga shumë mjekë me numër të madh të pacientëve gejë dhe biseksualë.

Sikurse edhe te të gjitha sëmundjet tjera venerike, sa më të madh që një person e ka numrin e partnerëve seksual aq më të madh e ka edhe rrezikun për infektim me hepatitin B.

Mënyra më e mirë për ta mbrojtur veten nga hepatiti B është vaksinimi. 

Mënyrat tjera të mbrojtes janë përdorimi i kondomit për seks anal ose oral dhe shmangia e përdorimit të gjilpërave të përbashkëta nëse jeni përdorues i drogave

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

Hepatiti C

Hepatiti C quhet shpesh sëmundje e heshtur epidemike. Virusi mund të jetojë në organizëm pa ndonjë simptom të dukshëm me dekada të tëra, gjersa është duke e sulmuar mëlqinë. Pasojat afatgjata të hepatitit C mund të shkaktojnë sëmundje të mëlqisë, kancer të mëlqisë dhe vdekjen.

Pasiqë bartja e hepatitit C nuk është kuptuar plotësisht, duket se shumica e rasteve iu referohet transfuzioneve të gjakut ose transplantimit të organeve para vitit 1992, kur është zhvilluar testi i ekzaminimit të virusit, ose përdorimit të gjilpërave të infektuara të përdorura për drogat e palejuara.

Ekzistojnë disa dëshmi që tregojnë se hepatiti C mund të shpërndahet përmes përdorimit të plumbave të përbashkëta për marrjen e drogave dhe përmes kontakteve seksuale. Hepatiti C nuk ka shërim dhe nuk ekziston vaksina kundër saj.

Në qoftë se i takoni grupit të rrezikuar (transfuzioni i gjakut ose transplantimi i organeve para vitit 1992, përdorimi i përbashkët i gjilpërave për marrjen e drogave) mund ta bëni testin për këtë virus.

Ekzistojnë ndryshime në mënyrën e të jetuarit që iu sugjerohen njerëzve që e kanë hepatitin C për ta zvogëluar dëmtimin e mëlqisë, pastaj tretmanet për kontrollimin e rrjedhës së sëmundjes dhe të pasojave të saj.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

SIFILISI 

Sifilisi daton qysh në kohërat e lashta. Për herë të parë përshkruhet në shekullin e XV-të. Është sëmundje venerike (bartet përmes rrugëve seksuale) e shkaktuar nga bakteria Treponema pallidum. Infektimi me këtë bakterie është në rritje e sipër duke infektuar në këtë mënyrë 20 persona në çdo 100,000 banorë. Ka mbizotëruar veçanërisht në qytetet e mëdha.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

Shenjat dhe simptomet më të shpeshta

Sifilisi është sëmundje që zhvillohet në tri stade. Gjatë stadit të parë (sifilisi primar), në vendin e depërtimit të bakterieve formohen një ose më shumë ulçera (shankre) pa dhembje.

Pas shërimit të shankrit (2-8 javë), fillon sifilisi sekondar. Në këtë stad, bakteria Treponema pallidum shpërndahet nëpër tërë organizmin duke shkaktuar urtikarie (të lëkurës) të llojeve të ndryshme. Zakonisht urtikariet paraqiten në shuplaka dhe në shputa.

Pasiqë urtikariet mund të paraqiten në shumë forma, sifilisi quhet edhe imitatori i madh. Ethet, fyti i ndezur, gjëndrat e ënjtura dhe vetëm ndjenja e neverisë shpesh e shoqërojnë sifilisin sekondar. Sikurse edhe te sifilisi primar, shenjat dhe simptomat e sifilisit sekondar zhduken vetvetiu.

Sifilisi pastaj bëhet i qetë (latent) për vite të tëra (me shpërthime të mundshme të kohë pas kohshme të sifilisit sekondar). Sifilisi terciar ose sifilisi i vonshëm zakonisht paraqitet 15 e më shumë vite pas shankrit të parë dhe ngadalë gjendja shkon duke u keqësuar. Gjatë sifilisit terciar dëmtohet truri dhe palca kurrizore, shpesh ndodh edhe paraqitja e sëmundjeve mentale dhe të paralizave. Ai gjithashtu mund ta dëmtojë zemrën (inflamacionin e aortës) dhe shtresat e thella të lëkurës (gomat). Te pacientët me HIV, shumë nga shenjat dhe simptomat klasike të përshkruara më lartë nuk paraqiten ose janë krejtësisht tjera. 

Sikurse edhe te shumë sëmundje venerike, nëna shtatzënë me sifilis mund ta bartë infeksionin në foshnje derisa ajo ndodhet në mitër. I ashtuquajturi, sifilisi i lindur, mund ta shkaktojë vdekjen e foshnjës para lindjes së saj. Te foshnjet që mbijetojnë dhe lindin gjallë, simptomat e sifilisit mund të paraqiten në sy, dhëmbë, eshtra, mëlqi, gjëndra, mushkëri dhe tru.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

Si diagnistifikohet?

Sifilisi përhapet me prekjen e shankrit ose të ndonjë urtikarie të sifilisit sekondar. Këto urtikarie janë përplot me bakterie. Diagnostifikimi i sifilisit bëhet me marrjen e mostrës nga shankri (sifilisi primar) dhe zbulimin e bakteries (spirohetës) përmes mikroskopit. Te personat që ndodhen në fazën e qetësisë (latente) të sëmundjes, testet e ndryshme bakteriologjike të gjakut mund ta alarmojnë mjekun për praninë e infeksionit. (Të gjitha gratë shtatzëna e bëjnë ndonjërin prej testeve të tilla të gjakut dhe shumë shtete e kërkojnë njërën prej testeve bakteriologjike të gjakut para se të lëshohet çertifikata e kurorëzimit, do të thotë testi që dëshmon se bashkëshorti i ardhshëm nuk e ka sifilisin). Siç shihet, të gjithë partnerët seksual që iu janë ekspozuar dikujt me sifilis duhet të testohen për këtë sëmundje.

Si mjekohet sifilisi?

Penicilina është akoma zgjedhja e parë për mjekim në të gjitha stadet e sëmundjes dhe në të shumtën e rasteve i shëron ato. Nevojitet kontrolla e vazhdueshme dhe e kujdesshme e mjekut për tu siguruar se sëmundja është shëruar dhe nuk kthehet.

Si mund ti shmangem marrjes së sifilisit (preventiva)?

Abstinenca seksuale ose përdorimi i kondomit si duket janë çelës për shmangien e kësaj sëmundje. Pasi që mund të infektohet çdo pjesë e lëkurës që vie në kotnakt me shankrin (sifilisi primar) ose me ekzantemat tjera sifilitike, kondomat jo gjithnjë janë të efektshëm.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

GONOREA

Gonorea është infeksion i shpeshtë i traktit urogjenital (posaçërisht i uretrës dhe i qafës së mitrës) i shkaktuar nga bakteria Nisseria gonorrhoeae. Çdo vit në SHBA evidencohen 1 milion persona të rinjë të sëmurë nga gonoreja. Meshkujt e moshës 20-24 vjeçare e përbëjnë përqindjen më të lartë, pastaj vijnë meshkujt e moshës 15-19 vjeçare. Te femrat, përqindja më e madhe është te vajzat e moshës 15-19 vjeçare. Gonorea shpesh shoqërohet me infeksionet e shkaktuara nga klamidiet. Në vitin 130 të erës së re, Galen për herë të parë e ka emëruar këtë gjendje si Gonorea (nga latinishtja rrjedhja e farës), pasi që gjendja e tillë shoqërohet me tajitje uretrale te meshkujt. 

Shenjat dhe simptomat më të shpeshta 

Marrja e gonoresë mund të ndodh nga seksi i pambrojtur me personin e infektuar. Foshnja e lindur nga nëna e infektuar mund ta marrë gonorenë e syve gjatë kalimit nëpër kanalin e lindjes.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

Meshkujt: Edhe pse shumica e meshkujve të infektuar mund të mos shfaqin kurrëfarë simptomash, rëndomë 3-6 ditë pas marrjes së infeksionit paraqiten simptomat e para të uretritisit (imflamacioni i uretrës). Këtu përfshihen djegia gjatë urinimit, urinimi i shpeshtë dhe dalja e qelbit nga penisi. Simptomat e tjera përfshijnë zgavrën e skuqur dhe të ënjtur të penisit

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

Femrat: Shumica e femrave të infektuara nuk shfaqin simptoma, megjithatë nga qafa e mitrës përmes vaginës mund të rrjedh një lëng i gjelbërt në të verdhë. Simptomat e tjera përfshijnë kruarjen dhe skuqjen e vulvës (organet e jashtme gjenitale femërore). Karakteristika më e rrezikshme e këtij infeksioni te femrat është depërtimi i infeksionit në mitër dhe tubat e fallopit. Ky shkaktar i shpeshtë i sëmundjes inflamatore të pelvikut mund të çojë deri te dhembjet e forta, ethet, infeksioni i tërësishëm i organizmit, infertiliteti (pamundësia për të pasur fëmijë) madje edhe deri te vdekja.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

Fëmijët: Foshnja e posalindur mund ta marrë infeksionin e syrit me gonorea (konjuktivitin) nga nëna e infektuar gjatë daljes përmes kanalit të lindjes. Nëse nuk mjekohet, kjo mund ta shkaktojë rrjedhjen e jashtëzakonshme të qelbit dhe verbërimin. Kjo është njëra prej arsyeve që të gjitha foshnjeve të posalindura iu vendoset yndyrë antibiotike në sy menjëherë pas lindjes. Yndyra antibiotike i shkatërron si   
bakteriet që shkaktojnë gonorenë ashtu edhe klamidiet duke iu shmangur në këtë mënyrë pasojave që mund ti shkaktojnë ato në sy.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

Si diagnostikohet gonorea?

Kultura nga vendi i infeksionit, (p.sh. urethra, qafa e mitrës, zorra e trashë, fyti, sytë) e rritur në një terren të veçantë ushqyes (rritja mesatare Thayer-Martin), në të shumtën e rasteve e mundëson diagnostifikimin e mirë. 

Si mjekohet?

Gonorea në të kaluarën është shëruar në tërësi me penicinlinë. Për fat të keq, për shkak se antibiotikët janë përdorur aq shpesh (duke u përshkruar madje edhe për një ftohje të thjeshtë-ndaj të cilave ato fare nuk kanë veprim) sa që bakteria e gonoresë ka krijuar rezistencë! Tani përdoret antibiotiku më i fortë për trajtimin e gonoresë. Zakonisht jepet një dozë nënlëkurore e ceftriaxone-it (Rocephin) ose një dozë e madhe e azithromycinit (Zithromax) e cila do ti shkatërrojë bakteriet dhe do ta shërojë pacientin me gonore. Është e rëndësisë kritike që personat e infektuar ti alarmojnë partnerët e tyre seksual për ti lejuar ata që të shërohen në tërësi dhe të mos shpejtojnë në marrëdhënie seksuale.

Si mund ti shmangem marrjes së gonoresë (preventiva)?

Shmangia me abstinencë seksuale gjatë sëmundjes ose përmes përdorimit të drejtë të kondomit gjatë marrëdhënieve seksuale është mënyra më e sigurtë në parandalimin e kësaj sëmundjeje.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

HERPESI

Herpesi është infeksion viral i lëkurës i shkaktuar nga virusi herpes simplex (Herpes Simplex Virus-HSV). Zakonisht, HSV-1 shkakton ndryshime në formë të fluskave (të mbushura ose të pa mbushura me lëng) në gojë dhe buzë (i quajtur ndryshe edhe si pezmatimi i ftohtë), përderisa HSV-2 shkakton herpesin në organet gjenitale me ndryshime dhe ulceracione të formave të ndryshme. Përgjatë dekadës së fundit,përkundër qartësimit se cilido virus (qoftë HSV-1 ose ai HSV-2) mund ta shkaktojë cilindo lloj të herpesit, është gjetur se rreth 75% e herpesit gjenital shkaktohet nga HSV-2. 1/5 e popullatës së përgjithshme e ka herpesin gjenital derisa ¾ e njerëzve në përgjithësi raportojnë pezmatime të ftohta diku në të kaluarën. Siç pritet, jeta seksuale e një personi e përcakton edhe mundësinë e marrjes së formës gjenitale të këtij infeksioni. Me fjalë të tjera, përderisa vetëm 3% e murgeshave e kanë herpesin gjenital, në mesin e prostitutave është gjetur deri në 80%.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

Shenjat dhe simptomet më të shpeshta

Herpesi përhapet përmes kontaktit direkt lëkurë-lëkurë. Fatkeqësisht, ekspozimi më i madh ndodh kur nuk ka ndryshime të identifikueshme të lëkurës (p.sh. personi është asimptomatik).

Pas ekspozimit ndaj virusit, periudha e inkubacionit zgjat 2-20 ditë e cila pastaj përcillet me shpërthimin e herpesit gjenital primar. Vetëm 50% e të infektuarëve do të kenë shenja të identifikueshme të tjerët jo. Simptomat e herpesit primar gjenital mund të përcjellen me ethe, kokëdhembje, dhembje në muskuj, tre ditë më pas paraqiten ndezjet klasike të lëkurës në forma të fluskave dhe ulceracioneve me dhembje.

Diku një javë pas paraqitjes së ndryshimeve në lëkurë vie deri te ënjtja dhe zbutja e nyjeve limfatike në regjionin inguinal (regjioni ku bashkohen të dy kofshat). Ndryshimet dhe dhembja në lëkurë kalojnë në tërësi zakonisht pas 3-4 javëve. 

Fatkeqësisht, gjatë kësaj kohe virusi qëndron përreth nervave, shpesh duke shkaktuar infeksionin e sërishëm. Herpesi gjenital i përsëritur zakonisht fillon me ndjenja të djegies ose kruarjes 1-2 ditë para paraqitjes së ndryshimeve në lëkurë. Herpesi i përsëritur përcjellet me dhembje dhe intensitet më të ulët sesa gjatë infeksionit primar. 

Manifestimi i rëndë i këtij virusi ndodh te foshnjet që lindin nga nënat me herpes gjenital. Edhe pse rrallë herë ndodh që femrat të kenë shpërthim të herpesit gjenital mu para lindjes, herpesi neonatal (infektimi i të posa lindurit) shpesh shkakton infeksionin e tërë trupit dhe të trurit të foshnjes. Shkalla e vdekshmërisë te të posalindurit e infektuar është e lartë, ndërsa ato foshnje që mbijetojnë shpesh mbesin të retarduara mentalisht dhe të verbëra. Për ta zvogëluar rrezikun e kësaj sëmundjeje të rëndë, te gratë shtatzëna që shkojnë për të lindur dhe në të njëjtën kohë kanë simptomatologji të herpesit gjenital, lindja duhet të jetë Cezariane

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

Si diagnistikohet?

Diagnoza bëhet nga mjeku pas shqyrtimit të simptomeve të ndryshimeve dhe pjesëve të fryera në lëkurë dhe në gjenitale. Nëse ka dyshime, mostra e indit abnormal (biopsia) mund të dërgohet në laborator për analiza mikroskopike. Gjithashtu, mund të bëhet ekzamnimi laboratorik i kulturës virale të plagës për ta verifikuar praninë e virusëve HSV.

Si mjekohet?

Sikurse edhe shumë infeksione që shkaktohen nga virusët, praktikisht edhe herpesi nuk mund të mjekohet. Megjithatë, ilaçet kundër virusëve që kanë dalë kohëve të fundit në treg duken ta përmirësojnë gjendjen gjatë kësaj sëmundjeje. Ilaçet si acyclovir (Zovirax), famcyclovir (Famvir), valacyclovir (Valtrex) e të tjera dukshëm mund ti pakësojnë dhembjet dhe simptomat. 

Gjithashtu ekzistojnë barëra që ndihmojnë në parandalimin e ripërsëritjes së herpesit. Edhe pse këto ilaçe teknikisht përdoren për herpesin gjenital, ato shpesh jepen edhe në shenjat e para të fluskave në gojë për ta shkurtuar kohëzgjatjen dhe dhembjet. Acycloviri intravenoz përdoret te të posalindurit e infektuar gjatë lindjes.

Është në studim e sipër një ilaç i ri për trajtimin e herpesit.

Si mund ti shmangem marrjes së herpesit (preventiva)?

Abstinenca seksuale e personit që e ka herpesin (mungesa e plotë e marrëdhënieve seksuale) do ta parandalojë bartjen e herpesit gjenital te personat e tjerë. 

Përdorimi i drejtë i kondomit (mbulimi i të gjitha pjesëve të infektuara) dhe shmangia e aktiviteteve seksuale kur ndryshimet në lëkurë janë prezente dukshëm do ta zvogëlojnë rrezikun për infektim, mirëpo nuk do ta eliminojnë atë në tërësi. 

Një teknikë e re parandaluese gjithashtu së shpejti do të realizohet. Një numër studimesh kanë zbuluar se vaksina kundër herpesit është e suksesshme te femrat (për çudi, studimet nuk tregojnë ndonjë veprim të sukesesshëm të vaksinës te meshkujt). Gjatë vitit të ardhshëm, ka gjasa që femrat e reja do të mund të fillojnë të vaksinohen me këtë vaksinë për ta zvogëluar rrezikun e marrjes së këtij infeksioni viral. 

(Për çdo ndryshim shqetësues që gjeni te vetja që i ngjan shenjave të përshkruara të herpesit ose të çfarëdo infeksioni tjetër ju lutemi kontaktojeni mjekun specialist dhe mos pritni se do të kalojë vetvetiu).

----------


## Mina

Vec SIDA-s ka shume semundje te tjera qe transmetohen nga rruget seksuale. Nese dispononi materiale ose njohuri mund te postoni ne kete teme.

----------


## harry

o lejeni semundjet si sida hipatit etj.
PO FOLNI PER SARS QE AKOMA NUK PO I GJEHET KURIMI, DHE DO PUSHTOJ ANEMBAN BOTEN.

NQS DI NDO NJERI RRETH KESAJ SMUNDJE ( SI KUROHET ) LE TA POSTOJ  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shiu

Bekim,

ilustrimet postoji si JPG apo GIF, ngaqe Internet Explorer nuk mund t'i shfaqë direkt në ekran fotografitë e formatit BMP.
Kur te besh postime te reja te shoqeruara me fotografi, ato fotografi konvertoji se pari ne JPG e pastaj bashkangjiti postimeve tua. 

Ne kete menyre, vizitoret e forumit nuk do te kene nevoje ta shkarkojne (download) fotografine per ta pare. Fotografite e formatit BMP edhe ashtu jane te medha, keshtu qe edhe nese dikush vendos ta shkarkoje ndonje, do te zgjase shume derisa ta marre te terin.

Pra, hape fotografine e formatit BMP me ndonje program per editim te fotografise (psh. Paint, qe eshte me i thjeshti, ose Photoshop) dhe ne "Save As..." zgjedhe formatin JPG. Poashtu mundohu qe fotografite mos te jene te medha (150-300 pixele ne gjeresi do te ishte e mjaftueshme) sepse edhe serveri ka kufizim, por edhe ka vizitore qe shfrytezojne modem apo lidhje tjeter te ngadalshme, keshtu qe hapja e faqes do te zgjaste shume.

Me nderime,
Tahoxi

----------


## dini2

Bekim  keto informata mjeksore qe ke dhene ketu jane shume te mirseardhur dhe te celluara dhe dua te them vetem vazhdo dhe te pershendes.

----------

